# Griffe



## L_AIR (2. August 2007)

Hi,

will mir neue Griffe kaufen, wie sieht das mit Haftmittel aus? Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum weiche Griffe ohne Flausch und mit Stöpseln (die möglichst nicht rausgehen . . . ) zu haben. Bei manchen steht eine Größe dabei, ist es egal welche ich nehme? Kennt ihr noch anderen Möglichkeiten, die Griffe verrutschsicher zu machen?


----------



## paule_p2 (2. August 2007)

zu doof griffe drauf zu machen? bissel spucke rein und drauf flutscht der griff, dann bissel warten, oder in die sonne stellen--> griff sitzt. Flansch kann man abschneiden... und die stöpsel nennt man barends und sind eigentlich bei allen griffen dabei.

weiche griffe sind z.b. edwins oder ruben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (2. August 2007)

und wie ist das mit größen? ist es egal ob ich 135 oder 155mm nehme? ist es die dicke des griffes oder die dicke die der lenker haben muss?


----------



## paule_p2 (2. August 2007)

also mal überlegen... ein 135 oder 155mm DICKER griff... WAS HAST DU FÜR HÄNDE?! das ist die länge vom griff und die is je nach geschmack, lenkerbreite usw.

bisschen nachdenken kann nie schaden.


----------



## Benh00re (2. August 2007)

bitte nicht noch ein griff-thread


wer mit handschuhn fährt nimmt harte griffe
wer ohne fährt nimmt weiche
und haften tun sie mit wd40 oder deo und flansch kann man auch mit einer SCHERE abschneiden


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. August 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> haften tun sie mit wd40 oder deo



Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Marzokka (3. August 2007)

Ich mach meine Griffe auch immer mit WD40 rauf, 5-10 Minuten warten - fertig.
Außerdem greift WD40 die Griffe nicht an, siehe:



> Montage-Tipp:
> 
> Als Hilfsmittel zum Aufziehen der Griffe hat sich bei uns das Vielzweckspray WD-40 bewährt. (Schaut mal unter der Rubrik "Werkzeuge" nach). Der Lenker und die Griffe sollten sauber und trocken sein, dann etwas WD-40 in den Griff sprühen und diesen dann auf den Lenker schieben. Nach ca. 10 Minuten sollte der Griff dann nicht mehr rutschen. Solange die Griffe noch nicht vollkommen fest auf dem Lenker sitzen, darf mit dem Fahrrad noch nicht gefahren werden, da ein rutschender Griff zu Stürzen führen kann. Der Vorteil gegenüber anderen Mitteln ist, dass WD-40 nicht das Gummi der Griffe angreift.(Auch wenn Ihr jetzt denkt, WD-40 ist doch ein Öl und lässt die Griffe nur auf den Lenker rutschen! Unsere Erfahrung hat es gezeigt! Es funktioniert bestens und ist auch am einfachsten zu handhaben.)



Quelle: ParanoGarage http://www.bmx-mailorder.de/


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. August 2007)

Boah. Habe wirklich gedacht, dass die Griffe mit WD40 wie auf 'ner Speckschwarte rutschen. Da lag ich wohl falsch. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Frankfurter (3. August 2007)

Ich nehm immer Haarspray. Mann muss sich halt nur ein bißchen beeilen aber dafür hälts dann richtig.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (3. August 2007)

wenn man keine ahnung hat..........halten


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. August 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat..........halten



Wie originell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox 100 (3. August 2007)

ich nehm immer waschbenzin hält find ich am besten, bei haarspray rutschen sie bei mir irgendwann immer.


----------



## Bampedi (3. August 2007)

wer kein kompletter strich inner landschaft ist sollte sie auch ohne jegliche hilfsmittel raufbekommen.

mein speichel trocknet irgendwie nie. zumindest nich unterm griff...


----------



## L_AIR (4. August 2007)

omfg was is das für ein forum? kriegt man hier denn gar keinen support? oder ist es euch peinlich hier eine ehrliche antwort reinzuschreiben??? wenn euch langweilig ist geht raus biken und nich irgendein forum versauen . . .


----------



## Bampedi (4. August 2007)

> ist es euch peinlich hier eine ehrliche antwort reinzuschreiben???



das wirds sein


----------



## P.2^^ (4. August 2007)

Boah mir ists nicht peinlich (Bin ich etwa anders?), deswegen kriegste jetzt mal ne gescheite Antwort:

Die Angaben wie z.B. 135 mm oder 155 mm geben die Länge eines Griffe an, d.h. wie lang der Griff von links nach rechts ist. Jeder Griff passt auf jeden Lenker, da die Lenkerenden immer den gleichen Durchmesser haben.
Und drauf kriegst du die am besten mit WD-40 (wie oben schon gesagt), ist echt keine Verarsche, 5 Minuten warten und die halten, oder eben mit etwas Kraft, das geht auch..


----------



## Bampedi (4. August 2007)

super, du hast also nun alles was schon gesagt wurde wiederholt.

also in der schule wär das wohl ein ausfall....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankfurter (10. August 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat..........halten



Meinste mich?
Hab zwar nicht Griffologie studiert aber was soll den an Haarspray so schlecht sein? Mach das seit 15 Jahren an allen Fahrrädern bis auf beim Rennrad logischerweise und die Griffe halten. Kann sein das es hier Leute gibt, die meinen, aufgrung ihres unglaublichen Fahrkönnens hält das dann net... aber besser als so drauf ziehen hält das bei mir in jedem Fall.

Edit: kommt wahrscheinlich aufs Haarsray an 
oder ich bekommt die Dinger kaputt bevor sie rutschen


----------



## SahnebrotRider (10. August 2007)

Tssss Egozentriker ... er meint natürlich mich!


----------



## Frankfurter (10. August 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Tssss Egozentriker ... er meint natürlich mich!



  trifft bei mir sogar leider ein bißchen zu


----------



## scott yz0 (16. August 2007)

gält der griff bei wd 40 eigentlich genauso gut wie bei feuerzeugbenzin? das war bisher mein favorit zum draufmachen und abziehen...... hält normal bombenfest und geht rückstandsfrei runter... (nachteil: nach vielen malen ist der griff innen relativ weich und angelöst...)


----------



## aurelio (16. August 2007)

WD40, Waschbenzin, Verdünnung, Spucke, Ejakulat, oder wasauchimmer. Alles Blödsinn, meiner Meinung nach. Am besten die Griffe mit Hilfe von Luft / Kompressor aufziehen, dann halten die Griffe sofort.


----------



## nicusy (17. August 2007)

ich benutz wd40, des hält, wennste 20 min einwirken lässt


----------



## paule_p2 (17. August 2007)

îch schieb meine griffe ohne irgendwas drauf...



aber das mitem kompressor würd mich intressieren wie es funktionieren soll


----------



## Bampedi (17. August 2007)

du brauchst son pistolen aufsatz, dann musste den griff ein kleines stück aufn lenker stecken und dann mit der einen hand das loch vom griff zu halten und mit der anderen den lenker auf der anderen seite.

gas geben und drücken.


----------



## Carl Johnson (17. August 2007)

jep genau das geht am besten mit der luft, gibt dann immer so geile quietsch geräusche ^^ so machen die 2rad mechaniker das auch alle ...


cyaaa


----------



## aurelio (18. August 2007)

rrrichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haro-biker (22. August 2007)

bin auzubildender und wir machen es so druckluft und wd40


----------

